# Astuce à 2 sous : Déplacer les icons de la barre des taches



## skaka (16 Août 2008)

Une petite astuce à pas cher. 
J'ai fait des recherches pour savoir si ça avait déjà été abordé, et je n'ai pas trouvé.
Donc pour classer les icons en haut à droite dans la barre des taches, maintenez CMD+clic glissé de la souris, pour les faire changer de place.
C'est pas la révolution, mais si ça peut servir.. j'ai trouvé ça en faisant une fausse manip' sur l'icon d'airport (CMD+clic à la place de ALT+clic).


----------



## Nanometre (16 Août 2008)

Merci pour l'astuce


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (17 Août 2008)

Ca peut-être utile pour regrouper. Merci.


----------

